# Himno Oficial Mundial 2010



## sammaael (Jun 14, 2010)

Hola a todos amigos del foro. De seguro muchos de ustedes estan muy entusiasmados con el mundial que ya a comenzado. En los medios se ha tocado repetidamente el himno oficial del mundial que en su version en español como seguro la conocen dice algo asi como "porque esto es africa".

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HEXOSDcT3H0&feature=related


Esta frase me ha producido un poco de incomodidad, y queria que recordaran lo que realmente es africa, y no se dejaran engañar por estos fuegos artificiales que de verdad son muy lindos pero distraen de lo escencial.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KNtrYvyTsCM&feature=related




http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MROV4kOph-8&feature=related

Se que el mundial tiene un objetivo de crear 20 centros de atencion en africa para combatir la pobreza a traves de ela educacion. Sera esto sufuciente?? estara proporconado con la cantidad de dinero que ellos ganan solo por conceptos de publicidad??

espero que los habitantes de estos pueblos sean beneficiados con la alta cantidad de visitantes y la explosion turistica que provcara el mundial, pero como siempre los ricos se haran mas ricos y los pobres mas pobres, espero estar equivocado, espero que esto alguna vez cambie, espero que no solo metamos 1 gol, sino que ganemos el partido contra la pobreza...


----------



## lubeck (Jun 14, 2010)

Muy fregon el video.... 

antes me gustaba mucho la musica de Shakira... pero ya no mucho.... muy egipcia... empalaga.... 
ella si me sigue gustando... jejjeje muy guapa....

Ojala y si ayuden a esa pobre gente....

saludos...


----------



## sammaael (Jun 17, 2010)

un dia lei que alguien dijo por ahi "el problema del hambre en Africa no se soluciona con comida, sino con educacion"......


----------



## lubeck (Jun 17, 2010)

Hola samma

por aca tuvimos una charla de un punto muy parecido....

y yo me quede con la conclusion de que es culpa de los gobiernos...

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f37/lifesaver-botella-futuro-37127/

dale una leida y forma tu conclusion....


----------

